# Kemmner Turtle Diver



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you think of this Kemmner diver ? It's mentioned "Made in Germany?" as you can see on the back case. The watch is 316L brushed stainless steel case, diameter (without crown) 42 mm, bezel 43 mm, height 13.1 mm, sapphire glass, Dark blue sunray dial, triangle and hour bars C1 luminescent as silver applied with superluminova. Its automatic movement is an ETA 2824-2 and it costs only 350 u$ :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a beautiful watch and the second Kemmner I see and love at first sight!;-)
I emailed him a week ago inquiring about buying a watch and no answer to this day though. I understand he is a small operation but still... If I can't get am answer before buying, it doesn't make me feel comfortable about post purchase service. But I'll give him the benefit of tHe doubt.
I really like this model too. This case looks familiar... He designs nice cases like on the Octopuss 2000m diver model. 
Where did you find this one?


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

ONly 350$??....|> incredible....
It is true,the case looks familiar to other models...pehaps kadloo?:think:

The watch is very nice:-d


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to say when I first saw this watch I thought it looked bland. it's conservative, but very handsome and unique.

His octopus watch looks as good if not better.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

that's the Kemmner I want:-!
(borrowed pics from another thread)


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ nice what model is that


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Octopus
2000m Diver


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I like it, but would probably go with the Octopus first over the Turtle. Still, I think anyone looking for a quality Sub-alike with some color couldn't go far wrong with a Turtle :-!


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a beautiful watch and the second Kemmner I see and love at first sight!;-)
> I emailed him a week ago inquiring about buying a watch and no answer to this day though. I understand he is a small operation but still... If I can't get am answer before buying, it doesn't make me feel comfortable about post purchase service. But I'll give him the benefit of tHe doubt.
> I really like this model too. This case looks familiar... He designs nice cases like on the Octopuss 2000m diver model.
> Where did you find this one?


Hi,
I have just received an email from Kemmner this morning saying that the Octupuss is under production and it will be avaible in 3 months. You just drop him an email if you need one, the watch serial number available is between 150-200. And the price is around 460 Eur.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Octopus
> 2000m Diver


Stunning watch! :-!

I'm afraid to ponder the price though. :roll:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

oca_9i said:


> Hi,
> I have just received an email from Kemmner this morning saying that the Octupuss is under production and it will be avaible in 3 months. You just drop him an email if you need one, the watch serial number available is between 150-200. And the price is around 460 Eur.


thanks for the update! my currency converter makes 460EUR = 625USD |>


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like both of these a lot. The Turtle has a really nice dial design and $350 is a good price. :-!


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

cestommek said:


> ONly 350$??....|> incredible....
> It is true,the case looks familiar to other models...pehaps kadloo?:think:
> 
> The watch is very nice:-d


That is exactly what I thought as soon as I saw the watch. Looks the same as Kadloo. Not sure about the "Made in Germany", especially with all of my new knowledge on the subject! ;-)

Can anyone chime in on wheter or not Kadloo is truly "Made in Germany"? I believe they use Asian parts but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradystraps said:


> Stunning watch! :-!
> 
> I'm afraid to ponder the price though. :roll:


600-630 baed on conversion rates:-!... not bad for this watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oca_9i said:


> Hi,
> I have just received an email from Kemmner this morning saying that the Octupuss is under production and it will be avaible in 3 months. You just drop him an email if you need one, the watch serial number available is between 150-200. And the price is around 460 Eur.


I did drop him an email over a week ago... yup price is right, about 600-630$.... waiting for his response...:-!


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> 600-630 baed on conversion rates:-!... not bad for this watch


Oui c'est un bon prix pour une allemande :-! si c'était vrai :-d


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> 600-630 baed on conversion rates:-!... not bad for this watch


Is that US dollars?? If so, Wow... surpisingly low. How do I find one? :think:


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is the video link of Octopuss from Kemmner R.

Enjoy


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Bradystraps said:


> Is that US dollars?? If so, Wow... surpisingly low. How do I find one? :think:


Yes the price is 460 Euro plus shipping.

Check your PM.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

What are the specs on the Octopus? I'm hopinh it's not one of those huge, heavy hockey pucks. :-s :think:


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Bradystraps said:


> What are the specs on the Octopus? I'm hopinh it's not one of those huge, heavy hockey pucks. :-s :think:


The „octopus" is a 2000 meter diver's watch, diameter 45 mm, ss = 316L brushed, automatic movement ETA 2824-2, top-ring with Superluminova inlay, 120 clicks left side turning, screwed crown, 4,5 mm sapphire-glass antireflect, antimagnetic cage, bracelet with diver's extension. It comes in a PU-box with added rubber-strap and 2 pcs. screwdrivers.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks, oca! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And worth noting it's not 18mm monsterish thick like the other 2k divers such as Deep Blue or Wilson's. It's a more managable 15mm:-!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

It is a very interesting topic,because,kadloo now,is swiss made...:think: and i see the same case...and bracelet...(also seem the same of nauticfish...500 meters...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that he used to work for a well known case maker(Fricker?) and now makes his own cases which he sells to other watch
companies but he also started making/selling watches under Kemmner brand

that would explain why his cases look familiar. 
Anyone can confirm?


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Good looking watches for a great price. I would be very suprised if he made these cases since the price is low.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Here is the Roland Kemmner web site.

Based on what I see on the web site, Kemmner sources
movements from various sources including Seagull. I
interpret that at least some of the cases may be SeaGull.
So, I *guess* Kemmner does not make any watch cases.
Some of the watches show Swiss origin and others German. 
Refer to the Kemmner photos below.

Here, I am not making a judgment on the country of origin.
Looking at the eBay posts Kemmner appears to be offering
watches at a cost effective price, and selects from global
sources to reach that goal. It is hard to argue against being
cost effective.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr Kemmner is a well known watchmaker in the watch world and i trust him totally. On his website the source and origine of each component or products is mentioned clearly.
Here under some email exchange i have had with him recently :


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

So where is the list of where the parts are made at? I didn't see any in the emails you posted. It did say the Octopuc case is made in Germany but what about the rest of the parts? And you say he is watchmaker, so does this including making his own parts? Or just assembling parts and regulating the movt.? Now don't get me wrong I am not putting him down by any means since have alot of love for some companies that are just watch assemblers.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

hI GUYS

I'd like to clarify a couple of things being discussed here based on my knowledge and experience of the watches

1.) Kemmner once worked for Fricker.

2.) He uses a variety of movements. The Octopus uses the 2824-2. he procures these movements and all of the assembly and timing of the watches is done by him in Germany.

3.) The last batch of 50 Octopus watches sold out very quickly. He told me I was to "blame" for this based on this thread in the Dive Watch forum

Kemmner OCTOPUS 2000m - Watchuseek, world's largest & most visited Watch Forum site

4.) Roland told me just yesterday that the next batch of 50 Octopuses will be ready in mid-December If you want to reserve one email him directly at:
[email protected]

5.) IMO for just $300 more the Octopus is A LOT more watch than the turtle...but that is just my opinion, and my preference. ;-)

I asked for the white hand set. The watch normally comes with an orange minute hand. I removed the bracelet and put U1 Sinn rubber on the watch


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info and link:-!
Very interesting.
Regards


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice timepiece...i've ordered mine exaclty the same with whire hands and i hope it arrives to my door before x'mas. ;-) Wear it in good health.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

laughinggull said:


> hI GUYS
> 
> I'd like to clarify a couple of things being discussed here based on my knowledge and experience of the watches
> 
> ...


Octopus ordered, white hands, new Sinn deployant waiting for it, yet, all your fault Liz. ;-)


----------

